# What I found in my pantry today



## Meg (Aug 29, 2009)

I just cleaned out my pantry, and this is my 'sweets' inventory:

seven blocks of chocolate
a large toblerone
most of a bag of small toblerones
three chocolate bars
a box of after dinner chocolates
three candy canes
four easter eggs
a bag of liquorice lollies
a large container of chocolate covered roasted almonds
a jar of bullseyes
a small box of chocolates 
enough various loose lindt balls and the like to fill a gift box to the brim
a few little chocolate santas

This does not include the four large easter eggs and out-of-date block of chocolate that I decided to throw away or cooking chocolate.

I knew there was a bit there, but I still got a a surprise!


----------



## white page (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: What I found in my pantry today.*

hey meg  , :2thumbs: lucky you !


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: What I found in my pantry today.*

i think you have a thing for chocolate


----------



## Meg (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: What I found in my pantry today.*

Actually my very thoughtful husband buys it for me and I put it in the cupboard and forget it's there!  Quite often, apparently!


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: What I found in my pantry today.*

that's cute


----------



## Banned (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: What I found in my pantry today.*

Can I go to your house??? I just finished off my jar of Nutella and the rest of the chocolate is running low...


----------



## Jackie (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: What I found in my pantry today.*

Meg,

Your pantry sounds like my idea of heaven  Can I come and live in your pantry please?!!!!


----------



## forgetmenot (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: What I found in my pantry today.*

How can one forget about chocolate???????????  Hmmmm chocolate


----------



## Banned (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: What I found in my pantry today.*

I think I still have a dark chocolate bar.  I might have to melt it to put it on my toast.


----------



## Jackie (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: What I found in my pantry today.*

Chocolate on toast:cool2:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: What I found in my pantry today.*



Meg said:


> I just cleaned out my pantry, and this is my 'sweets' inventory:
> 
> seven blocks of chocolate
> a large toblerone
> ...



I don't see partridge or pear tree in that list anywhere...


----------



## white page (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe we'll all take trip to Australia in the very near future 



> a large container of chocolate covered roasted almonds



just put the container of chocolate coated roasted almonds to the back of the shelf until I arrive Meg


----------



## Meg (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone who wishes to is welcome to come and take some of it off my hands!  Now that it's all in one pile it's just 'there' whenever I open the pantry door.  Just leave me one hazelnut lindt ball to have with my coffee and I'll be happy.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 29, 2009)

In Canada, we call that "Halloween"...


----------



## Meg (Aug 30, 2009)

Aaah, yes, we don't 'do' halloween.  There's my problem.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 30, 2009)

Your pantry is far more interesting than mine Meg's.   I don't think I'll be sharing anytime soon the state of my pantry   (Let me see, moved in 2007...yup - bound to not be good)


----------

